# Wallpaper request



## cornaljoe (Jan 21, 2010)

Can someone edit this wallpaper to make it more professional and appealing.  Maybe make the character more vivid and sharp.  Also change the background to a blue theme with maybe a city scape or something.  Thanks!  Here's the original:


Spoiler












Edit: Oh and make it 1680x1050 plz


----------



## Raika (Jan 21, 2010)

Lol, it's so friggin small that I can't even see the character properly. Maybe you can provide a render of him/it?


----------



## cornaljoe (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry I thought I linked to the 1024x768 version here is the actual page: here


----------



## Raika (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmm... The render of the character is from here, but your screen is *kinda* big, so the character looks small on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Wait, photobucket shrank the damn thing... Sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is the shrunk version, if you want it.
http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/R...X/Wallpaper.png


----------



## cornaljoe (Jan 21, 2010)

That's awesome! Thanks.  Is there anyway to make it bigger without distorting the image?


----------



## Raika (Jan 22, 2010)

The original version was 1680x1050, but photobucket shrank it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll have to upload it somewhere where the images aren't resized... Which I have no idea where.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 22, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> The original version was 1680x1050, but photobucket shrank it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GBAtemp Pix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (http://pix.gbatemp.net)


----------



## cornaljoe (Jan 22, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> The original version was 1680x1050, but photobucket shrank it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can up load it here at GBAtemp's pic upload.


----------



## Raika (Jan 22, 2010)

I tried, but the thing crashes whenever I try to upload it, some bad server error.


----------

